# Sour Cucumbers



## POP "N" CORK (Nov 6, 2009)

I planted some pickling cucumbers and 95% of the cucumbers (Big & Small) are sour tasting. Can anybody give me an explanation on this?

Thanks


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

.


> The bitter taste of cucumbers comes from a natural organic compound called cucurbitacin, explained Oregon State University vegetable breeder Jim Myers.
> 
> Wild cucumbers contain relatively high concentrations of cucurbitacin, causing them to be highly bitter. Their domestic cousins, the cucumbers we grow in the garden and buy in the store, tend to have less, but varying, amounts of the bitter compound.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

makeing sure they have plenty of water and pick early in the am may help some.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*cukes*



Nokillbill said:


> makeing sure they have plenty of water and pick early in the am may help some.


 x-2 on that beyond that..Never heard of such.Wish I had a Clue...cva34


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

I learned many moons ago from somewhere to cut off the end of the cucumber then rub the two halves together. This will produce a white 'froth'. After the rubbing treatment, cut off a slice from the big part and throw it away. Enjoy! C2


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

x2, Charlie2,works.....


----------

